# Suggestions on Ruger Blackhawk



## Self! (Jan 29, 2012)

Finally ordering my Ruger Blackhawk this week. I am the thinking the Bisley in 44mag with 7.5 in barrel. Am I wrong? Only going to use it for deer hunting. Open to other suggestions as well.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2012)

Hard to go wrong with that. I love my 7.5" Super Blackhawk, and the bisley is probably even better.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 30, 2012)

I am a fan of Ruger handguns and you can't go wrong with your choice as long as it makes you happy.

I would suggest if you ever plan to scope or Red Dot your Ruger, go with the "Hunter" version. It makes a much cleaner,simpler scope mounting option.
Blackhawk Hunter or Bisley Hunter is just which looks best to you.

Good Luck and enjoy your new gun.


----------



## Dub (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds great.


----------



## GAR (Feb 10, 2012)

Differant frames between the Super and Bisley.
Choose the one you like.

Tom


----------



## the r.o.c. (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## redlevel (Mar 2, 2012)

You just can't hardly go wrong with a Ruger Blackhawk.  I am partial to .45 Colt, but .41 mag and .44 mag are good, too.  Here are a couple of examples, both in .45 Colt.

From 2012 . . . Lipseys .45 Colt/.45ACP Flattop Blackhawk






From 1973 . . . Old Model .45 Blackhawk
One of these sold this week on one of the S&S boards for $450 . . . a heck of a bargain.


----------



## GAR (Mar 3, 2012)

Two of my five 45 Colts. Both are Redhawks.
Missing is a dual cylinder 45 Colt Bisley and a Blackhawk.
The Bisley is a full frame.
45Colt marlin lever gun also missing.

Tom


----------



## Whiteeagle (Mar 3, 2012)

x2 on what NCHillbilly said! Wish my SS 7.5 Super Blackhawk had rhe round trigger guard and then it would be PERFECT!!!!


----------

